# Hello again!



## MeirTaitz (13/10/21)

Hi everyone

I've been off the forum for absolute ages. Just wanted to pop back in and say hi. 
I'm currently LOVING the flavour on the Voopoo TPP tank pod. The coils are deeeelicious, and I have completely given up on rebuildables etc...

To that end when I get the time I will take pictures of all my gear and hopefully sell / gift some of it as I have way too much stuff, and I only really vape my Caliburn and my Voopoo. 

Hope you're all well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

Welcome back!!

Glad you found your (new) happy place!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

Welcome back. Glad to see your dance with Covid ended well, how are your parents ?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/10/21)

Welcome back  ... I had wondered what had happened to you, disappearing shortly after succumbing to Covid

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)

Welcome back - glad you're ok !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (15/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Welcome back. Glad to see your dance with Covid ended well, how are your parents ?


Thank you for asking and remembering. They are both alright, we all survived

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (15/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Welcome back  ... I had wondered what had happened to you, disappearing shortly after succumbing to Covid


My apologies, that was really stupid of me. Just over whelming time with looking after my folks and general work. 
Glad to be back!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

